# IBS-C and probiotics



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello, I've been reading this bulletin board for several months, but this is my first time posting. I am thinking of trying some kind of probiotic supplement, but I'm not sure if that's right for me. I have had IBS for ~4 years now. The major symptoms are abdominal pain, bloating, and mild C that is controlled somewhat by a fiber supplement. Usually a normal day includes several trips to the bathroom, starting in the morning and continuing after lunch, and only after those several trips and a sense of "complete evacuation" does the pain start to subside, and then I feel relatively normal in the evening. Previously, I have tried Bentyl, which only made the C worse, and Zelnorm, which just caused massive D (which I never have otherwise). My next plan is to possibly try taking a probiotic supplement, perhaps Align or acidophilus; however, I am concerned that either of these (and especially Align) might worsen the C. In general, it seems like probiotics are much more effective treatments for IBS-D than they are for IBS-C. Has anyone tried probiotics for IBS-C?Thanks!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have read where they are helpful for either. I just started on probiotiics after 2 weeks of amoxillin for an abscessed tooth. I have more gas but I've read (on the probiotics forum) that this is normal for a few weeks. It has not made my C worse.


----------



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

I have IBS-C and use the Acidophillus Pearl from GNC. It helps some with the bloating and seems to really help with my cramps, and doesn't worsen the C at all. Everyone is different though, so you sort of have to find something that works for your body, but I highly recommend the Pearls. Good luck!


----------



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Tiss and Bethany, thanks so much for your comments. This is useful information. My doctor mentioned that the majority of his patients also get their probiotics at GNC, so it sounds like a good place to start. Also I definitely know what you mean by the individual variability in the response to these kinds of things. So I imagine it will be a process of exploration...


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

it neither made it worse or better except sometimes i get diarhea not sure if its from the probiotics or just my dumb stomach.


----------



## Jana21 (Jun 13, 2007)

I have found that probiotics have really helped me. At first I just started eating yogourt with probiotics in it (Activia) and I found a big difference when I didn't eat it. Now, I have started taking acidophilous regularly; I do have softer stools. I'm not sure if it's helping with the cramping and gas yet but I'm going to keep trying.


----------

